# 16/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok, I really enjoyed the week 15 theme and I think most of you did, too. We had some great entries and some really good songs were used. Just an all around good time for me.  

Before we get going with this week's theme, let's link the original rules thread for review. Seein' as how we have some new folks wanting to participate lately I thought it would be a good idea to get them started out right. 

See Rules Here

With that out of the way, let's get down to this week's challenge theme. This one came from Feral One. I think this one will be fun, too. I have a feeling that we're gonna see some special pics posted this week. 

Again, make sure your photo is taken and submitted between now and next Monday night at 8:00 PM. 

The theme is:

SOMETHING THAT MAKES YOU SMILE


----------



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2010)

This is an easy one! I will be getting my shot on Sunday! We have a trip planned to Burt's.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm going to do my best ... I'm one handed for a couple of weeks though.  I'll be healed up soon though and back to shooting!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 6, 2010)

What makes me SMILE??? 

Why nothin like a couple  of  good ole dawgs and a brand NEW pair of 5 mil super mag armerflex tuff 1600 gram thinsulate waders to make a duck hunter smile


----------



## quinn (Oct 6, 2010)

Mike that's a awesome shot.Would it be cheating ifin i took a picture of your picture and posted it...this one really made me smile,thanks!


----------



## Browtine (Oct 6, 2010)

That's awesome Mike!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 6, 2010)

quinn said:


> Mike that's a awesome shot.Would it be cheating ifin i took a picture of your picture and posted it...this one really made me smile,thanks!


 

I got your PM and know what ya have in mind and honestly I had thought about the same thing so it might be a bit of cheatin for the challenge but I wouldn't be upset a bit 

Glad ya liked it cause there ain't nothin like a trip to Cableas for some NEW gear you know you REALLY NEED


----------



## Crickett (Oct 7, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I got your PM and know what ya have in mind and honestly I had thought about the same thing so it might be a bit of cheatin for the challenge but I wouldn't be upset a bit
> 
> Glad ya liked it cause there ain't nothin like a trip to Cableas for some NEW gear you know you REALLY NEED



Great shot Mike! Wish we had a Cabela's here!


----------



## Browtine (Oct 7, 2010)

Crickett said:


> Great shot Mike! Wish we had a Cabela's here!



I'm sort of glad we don't. Bass Pro is tempting enough for my broke tail.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah im the same way. I rarely buy anything from bass pro..but I order tons of stuff off cabelas.com so I to am very glad we dont have one close buy! haha Im jumpin in this weeks challenge..if she'll let me post a pic of her on here!! Ill see about it tonight..otherwise I have a plan b.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok, I had to grab one for this week. Won't have a chance to do much this weekend on it so I just grabbed a snapshot of the kids. Nothin' particularly artistic or technical, but this does make me smile. 

The boy lost a battle with the carpet. His nose paid the price.


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Oct 7, 2010)

My little bee, she always makes me smile <3


----------



## Crickett (Oct 7, 2010)

Browtine said:


> I'm sort of glad we don't. Bass Pro is tempting enough for my broke tail.





toyota4x4h said:


> Yeah im the same way. I rarely buy anything from bass pro..but I order tons of stuff off cabelas.com so I to am very glad we dont have one close buy! haha Im jumpin in this weeks challenge..if she'll let me post a pic of her on here!! Ill see about it tonight..otherwise I have a plan b.



I'd rather shop @ Cabela's but since BPS is not too far away that's where we always go. 



Browtine said:


> Ok, I had to grab one for this week. Won't have a chance to do much this weekend on it so I just grabbed a snapshot of the kids. Nothin' particularly artistic or technical, but this does make me smile.
> 
> The boy lost a battle with the carpet. His nose paid the price.



Awww his poor little nose! 



*MrsUSbowhunter* said:


> My little bee, she always makes me smile <3



She is so cute! My little girl was a bumble one year for Halloween!


----------



## marknga (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok the picture quality is terrible. Had to shoot through the drivers window. BUT seeing these guys makes me smile every day. I see them every morning on my way to work and often on the way home but never see them sitting side by side. They usually are about 1/4 mile apart. 
I know it sounds silly but I find something reassuring about seeing them standing watch on the edge of Hwy 41. Corny I know ....... but if they aren't there it concerns me.
Oh well it is a crummy picture but the subject truly makes me smile.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 7, 2010)

great pics yall ! mark, we love to look for birds of prey , our whole family does it !!!


and now for mine. my squirrel dog dixie decided she wants to be an arrow retriever !!! she has made target practice funny and a bit tougher but i can't help but smile !!!


----------



## cornpile (Oct 7, 2010)

*My Grandson Kenny*

Hes all boy


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 7, 2010)

See this what the CHALLENGE is all about havin FUN. So far we got some great shots amd I can't wiat to see whatelse will show up. 

I look back at mine and I'm sure the rest of ya think the same thing "Man that one GOOFY lookin dude!!!!!" but I got to smile cause I know that guy in the pic and it's funny cause I know that just a new pair of waders would make him grin like a chissy cat that just ate the canary


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 7, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Ok, I had to grab one for this week. Won't have a chance to do much this weekend on it so I just grabbed a snapshot of the kids. Nothin' particularly artistic or technical, but this does make me smile.
> 
> The boy lost a battle with the carpet. His nose paid the price.


 

 Great pic Chris  I know he don't think so but that's funny and for sure put a smile on my face 


*MrsUSbowhunter* said:


> My little bee, she always makes me smile <3


 
Sarah that's a cut BUMMBLE  BEE and a neat shot of her too!!!!!



marknga said:


> Ok the picture quality is terrible. Had to shoot through the drivers window. BUT seeing these guys makes me smile every day. I see them every morning on my way to work and often on the way home but never see them sitting side by side. They usually are about 1/4 mile apart.
> I know it sounds silly but I find something reassuring about seeing them standing watch on the edge of Hwy 41. Corny I know ....... but if they aren't there it concerns me.
> Oh well it is a crummy picture but the subject truly makes me smile.


 
Got a good grin out of that one Mark looks like the one is going "WHAT? I can sit here iffin I want." 



FERAL ONE said:


> great pics yall ! mark, we love to look for birds of prey , our whole family does it !!!
> 
> 
> and now for mine. my squirrel dog dixie decided she wants to be an arrow retriever !!! she has made target practice funny and a bit tougher but i can't help but smile !!!


 
I need a dawg like that when I shoot my bow cause I'm always lossin arrows   Good one F1  



cornpile said:


> Hes all boy


 

Ok so CP how long before you got him loadin that hay wagon  

 These all made me smile thanks folks


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 8, 2010)

Well my original photo idea was abruptly stopped! I dunno why my wonderful gal wont let me post her pics!!?? Ill get her to cave eventually.. you guys and gals in here arent that bad!! Anyway heres my plan b..my other lady friend. She makes me mad more than happy sometimes but shes a good dog and I couldnt ask for anything more from her. Here she is after our run n play session this afternoon..nothin like makin a Heeler so tired her tounges hangin out! She LOVES football!!


----------



## xs5875 (Oct 9, 2010)

This time of year...this.


----------



## SKEETER2 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Looks like they need a new hammer...*

I could have taken a picture of the kids, I have two handsome boys, but when I saw this I smiled, and even laughed a lil...... Ok a lot!!!  
WAR EAGLE!!!!!


----------



## carver (Oct 10, 2010)

*This makes me smile*

Lots of sign!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice ones everyone - sure make me smile!
Jerry - you'll be grinnin' ear to ear when you meet up with that one!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 10, 2010)

*Jake's setting up his avatar on Woody's!*

This little guy sure makes me smile!


----------



## carver (Oct 10, 2010)

Very cute kids,and great shots everyone,I like the dogs and wildlife too.Sarah, do they have halloween over there?Dennis that boy looks like he's ready to post.Cool shots.


----------



## carver (Oct 10, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> What makes me SMILE???
> 
> Why nothin like a couple  of  good ole dawgs and a brand NEW pair of 5 mil super mag armerflex tuff 1600 gram thinsulate waders to make a duck hunter smile



Those are great looking retriever's ya got there Mike, they look like their ready to go!!!


----------



## Fortenberry (Oct 10, 2010)

*He makes me smile everyday*

Sorry that I have not been doing so well at participating in this. I will try and do better. I have been looking at everyone's pictures and they have all been great


----------



## Shug (Oct 10, 2010)

I thought and thought what to post for this weeks challenge. The GF said I couldn't post her pic. so I had all but given up then I got the biggest surprise.  My youngest son flew in from Washington DC to spend a few days with his ole dad. He is Marine stationed there. No one told me he was comming in. This is my two sons, The tallest leaves for the Navy in march.


----------



## StickbowDrew (Oct 11, 2010)

We saw this guy down at the state fair in Perry. We all thought he was pretty funny looking.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Oct 11, 2010)

Great shots this week. I tried to get a picture of Sarah and Bella over Skype but our internet connection is so slow the video is horrible so it didnt work to well. But that is what I was planning on. Nothing makes me smile more than seeing my wife and kids.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Oct 11, 2010)

Well I posted to soon. As soon as I posted the last post they walked into our tent with mail. I got a huge smile when I read the get well soon cards from my kids.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 11, 2010)

*Picking*

and a grinning went to a tractor show in Alabama sat.


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Oct 11, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Sarah that's a cut BUMMBLE  BEE and a neat shot of her too!!!!!



Thanks 



carver said:


> Very cute kids,and great shots everyone,I like the dogs and wildlife too.Sarah, do they have halloween over there?Dennis that boy looks like he's ready to post.Cool shots.



It's celebrated a little different here but the base does something for us every year 



USbowhuntr said:


> Well I posted to soon. As soon as I posted the last post they walked into our tent with mail. I got a huge smile when I read the get well soon cards from my kids.



I am SO glad you got their cards. That totally made me smile


----------



## carver (Oct 11, 2010)

*MrsUSbowhunter* said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made me smile to Sarah!


----------



## quinn (Oct 11, 2010)

Great shots from everybody.There was a variety of smiles,some funny,some happy ,some aww,etc.This is my view when i pull in my driveway on Monday,the front door open and waiting for me!


----------

